

Minimum Requirements for Any Bug Tracker - grexi
http://bestwebdev.tumblr.com/post/91958910180/what-are-the-minimum-requirements-for-a-bug-tracker?1

======
dtournemille
One big item that almost all bug trackers is missing is a structured way to
record "steps to reproduce". If you're logging a true bug, then the QA analyst
and developer will need to reproduce it. But how? Sometimes, a bug only
surfaces when the steps are followed in a very particular order. Change one
step or move one action, and the bug "disappears", which gives rise to the
infamous "I can't reproduce this", resulting in the bug getting put on the
back burner. So tracking these steps is crucial.

